# Never Forget



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your country is very much in our thoughts 15 years on from this most tragic day.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Much obliged Mattuk. I remember precisely where I was and what I was doing when the news came. The events of that day not only changed the USA, but it changed the world. Unfortunately, there are many here who have forgotten what was done to us that day and say we shouldn't have entered the fight. I say, tell that to the innocent souls of the lost. We didn't pick the fight but we took it to the enemy and hopefully will continue to do so until they are incapable of ever waging war on the innocent again.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Well said, bar-d.

We must also understand that we are in a war and that the enemy is embedded among us. Although we seem always to be praised for our resilience, it's far better to prepare; I strongly believe it is our duty. Translate in your own terms as you will.

May God continue to bless America!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thank you Mattuk

very well said bar-d

i agree with you 100% glen

we must be prepared.with the govt bringing in all these refugees that chant death to America etc

you know that they have a hidden agenda

i keep stocking up with items i hope i may never need,but it never hurts to be prepared

so to all my friends on here from this country and other countries that are having a huge influx of these immigrants. be prepared for anything and keep your powder dry


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't understand how anyone of a reasonable age could forget that day, I remember exactly where I was and what I was doing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

most just no longer care as they see our own gov embracing the ideals of the very enemy we are supposed to be fighting. never been much into conspiracy theories but obamas actions sure make the whole idea of the "inside job" lot more credible.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I can't understand how anyone of a reasonable age could forget that day, I remember exactly where I was and what I was doing.


Same here !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I was working for an agricultural merchants and that day I was in the lab testing grain with BBC Radio 5 on when the first plane hit. It was 2 O'Clock in the afternoon.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I was at work. we paid little attention to it. it did not transform ,change or even impact our lives.we realized ISLAMISTS were evil long before that day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had just worked overnight. I got home and laid on the couch watching the morning news when they cut in with the news of the first tower being hit.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was still working as an auto tech at a dealership

everyone had their radios on in the shop

we all heard the news at the same time

the shop went dead silent and we all filed up into the customer waiting area and watched the events unfold on the tv

i will never forget that day or those events

i will never forgive the people that did this to our country


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Matt, I'll never forget where I was and what it meant to everyone. My thoughts and prayers still go out to the victims and families.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i keep stocking up with items i hope i may never need,but it never hurts to be prepared


Better to have it and not need it than need it and get beheaded.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Our Memories go on and on---never forget--like our leaders have--There will come a time when they will be sorry-------God Bless our Country and People*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I remember also, I was building cabinets in my shop and my wife called me to come home !

I will never forget and I pledge to stand and fight if ever need comes, no matter how old I get !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm with you, Ed.

I also remember where I was when it unfolded.

Still remember where I was when Kennedy got shot, as well.

Ain't gonna forget, either.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was in high school, but I remember when they announced it on the loud speaker.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As well here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> I'm with you, Ed.
> 
> I also remember where I was when it unfolded.
> 
> ...





prairiewolf said:


> I was in high school, but I remember when they announced it on the loud speaker.


Me too. Second grade.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Me too. Second grade.


LMAO !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sister Mary Francis answered a knock on the door and after a bunch of hushed whispering she came in crying and told us. I was seven. My Mom had taken me to Toledo (Ohio) Express Airport where JFK was giving a speech on the tarmack. Mom was a tried and true democrat and as I got older I used to give her crap about it. She enjoyed the back and forth, She doesn't vote anymore but when I was back there in December before Dad passed some paper came in the mail for her. I may have registered her as a Republican. I know I'm gonna catch hell for it.

Should any of you be in the area of Monclova Ohio tomorrow there is an estate sale taking place at my parents house. PM or call me for an address.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I also remember:

9/11......in the middle of a job interview

Kennedy assassination......5th grade, announcement came over p a system, I still remember the teacher dropping into her chair and sobbing..........


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

had kennedy not been shot ,no one would care anything about him today. nothing makes a lowlife pres great faster then their being assassinated


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Still a breed apart from today's Dems.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

glenway said:


> Still a breed apart from today's Dems.


That's for sure !!!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

true enough. todays dems would have offered florida to the russians to keep them from bringing nukes to cuba.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I remember...And I will never forget... We had just moved back to Arizona, I was watching the news when it happened, I thought it was a commercial for a new Terminator movie for a second.

I wonder what is going on right now, I am listening to "scanner radio" and something going on in New York, not sure just yet but 16,000 people are listening to NYFD...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Explosion in Manhattan


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The enemy within.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

wonder which of obamas minions did this?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Probably his mentor and his entourage. Biggest POS president ever in history, a certifiable traitor.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Man are you Guys Old----I was a Junior in High School in Government class when JFK was shot---And 9/11 I was working at Victoria Dam welding pen stock on one of my last big jobs before retiring from the Boilermakers Local 169-------Wow!!!!! How time flies ----------------------------------------------------------------------A-22 How right you are but Sad*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i will never ever forget 9/17/2016

not because of what happened out east

but because of what happened right her in my home town of st cloud Mn

most of you probably didnt know that Mn has one of if not the largest somali populations in the country

st cloud has one of largest in the state,per capita(our population is around 66,000)

yesterday we had a muslim go on a stabbing spree at our local shopping mall,Crossroads shopping center. he was hollering something about Allah(probably was hollering aloha snackbar) and asked people if they were muslim before he stabbed them

there were 8 or 9 people hurt in the incident,not counting the perp

fortunately there was an off duty police officer at the mall at the time the incident was happening and put an end to the threat.

this just goes to prove what Big D says all the time,we have to stop letting these people in until we can properly vett them and know who they are.

if this can happen in my town,it can happen any where that they are

my brother always ask me why i feel the need to carry a side arm with me when i leave the house

maybe now he will understand

google sctimes.com if you want the whole story


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not only the ones we've let in but now it's their offspring - second generation terrorists with natural-born American credentials raised by American-hating parents.

We can close the barn doors, but the horses are already running wild.

The enemy within operating fearlessly in another gun-free zone, where sharp blades are good enough to commit evil, perverted crimes on unarmed citizens.

Be prepared, because government officials and police have no duty to protect us - only to react, which they are all quite good at.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Tim I was listening to it on the scanner radio app, it's a good app to have on your phone. Can you carry in the malls up there? The mall near me has a little sign that says no weapons allowed! I pay no attention to it because it's not the proper size and it doesn't have a picture of the pistol with the red circle w/ a line through it. So it's just a suggestion for people who don't know the law. The most they can do is ask me to leave, if I refuse to leave then I could be cited for trespassing...lmao.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i always carry in the mall here,and else where in the state

they have the signs but that is just a mall policy and not a law

like you until they ask me to leave im not breaking a law,also like you if i dont leave then its just trespassing

target stores have a corporate policy of guns being banned but the stores dont have any signs up

go figure our esteemed govener,Mark Dayton who is anti gun,his family owns the target corporation

his family started a chain called Dayton dept stores after they changed the name and product line it became target dept stores

he also told the citizens of Mn that if we didnt like him bringing in all these muslim refugees that we should move out of the state


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Says the man who wore a SPAM shirt to the Middle East! Mark Dayton is a scum bag. Mom and dad live there and they both despise him!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What a Richard. And good for you Tim.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was reading on Fb tonight that our good ol gov. came to st cloud

he stated three times in his speech that we need this immigrants in our state for our state to flourish and if the citizens of Mn dont like it we should find another state to reside in

some how i dont think he will be getting re-elected again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I've worked with some people from Somalia and they were really nice until I told them to go pray to Alibaba on their own time not at work. Boy did I get the look of death, he looked like he wanted to go get his AK out of the trunk and shoot me. So I went out back and drew a Pentagram with a goat's head in it on his prayer rug (a piece of cardboard) and told him go ahead and pray to the devil...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

some how i find that rather funny

aloha snackbar


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

clearly the libturds have not learned anything from 9/11, the numerous shootings worldwide not just here, or anything from the European countries. This is not a problem we should be having. Cheers to the man that stopped the stabbing in Minnesota!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, Texaspredatorhunter.

Another gun-free zone where only the criminals are armed.

We can stop immigrants all we want, but it will have no meaningful results, because the enemy is within.

Just imagine for a moment how the Minnesota stabber could have been stopped even faster by having a number of citizens carrying concealed pistols.

Our laws need changing. Fast.

If I were running for President, I'd change the focus of reacting to proactive preparedness. Get rid of gun-free zones. Make it easier for law-abiding citizens to carry firearms, instead of making people jump through hoops. Begin training citizens on self-defense and awareness.

"Every citizen should be a soldier. This was the case with the Greeks and Romans, and must be that of every free state. The price of freedom is eternal vigilance. A little rebellion now and then is a medicine necessary for the sound health of government..."Thomas Jefferson (1743 - 1826)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I've worked with some people from Somalia and they were really nice until I told them to go pray to Alibaba on their own time not at work. Boy did I get the look of death, he looked like he wanted to go get his AK out of the trunk and shoot me. So I went out back and drew a Pentagram with a goat's head in it on his prayer rug (a piece of cardboard) and told him go ahead and pray to the devil...


LMAO....Life before HR. Boy, those were the days !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup,HR ruined work

i remember when i first started working in garages

if you had an issue with some one you could just go out back and settle it like men

ya you might get a few lumps,but every thing got settled and you earned each others respect

nowadays all that you earn from each other is dislike and contempt

nothing like working with a bunch off whiney ass tattle tales


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Man are you Guys Old----I was a Junior in High School in Government class when JFK was shot---And 9/11 I was working at Victoria Dam welding pen stock on one of my last big jobs before retiring from the Boilermakers Local 169-------Wow!!!!! How time flies ----------------------------------------------------------------------A-22 How right you are but Sad*


Dang Skip!!!! Didnt know you were a brother....I am from Local #112, which got absorbed by Local #108 out of Birmingham about 4? years ago. Never worked out of #169 (Detroit) but had plenty of work out of #107 Waukesha, Wisconsin (some called/considered it Milwaukee local) when I boomed. You a yooper or what LOL, Whenever I worked Oak Creek, WI in 2008, and Portage, WI in 2012, I would drive to my military buddies place up in Amberg, WI about 20 miles south of Iron Mountain, MI. Tough winters there to say the least, hunted a few times up that way as well as waded the Pike and Peshtigo Rivers there for trout. Good memories with a good friend! Anyway I'm retired as of last Oct (58) from the boilermakers as well, are you on cobra with them or did you swap to another carrier? I switched to my wifes Blue Cross Blue Shield for less half the cost of cobra this past August after my bankrolled hours played out (I also changed my retirement with boilermakers to a disability retirement--that's why my hours carried me from Oct last year till end of July, as we could only bank roll 700? hours--used to be 1000. 23 years crawling around on my knees in economizers and scaffold boards wedged in just under roof tubes where you couldn't stand wore both knees out. I was a certified tube welder with quite a few contractors. I cant even kneel on padded carpet in the house, I have to gingerly transfer weight to my hips while laying horizontal on the floor to do low work now.


----------

